# verbal abuse #2



## Michael Graves

This is acrylic and oil 18 x24 ....its in florescent acrylics...tell me what u think


----------



## Darksouth

Come on, your work is creative and great you have a style that is like your finger print. Yours and yours alone. Your work is raw and tells the stories of every day trials. Thazit.


----------



## Michael Graves

Wow, thanks alot Darksouth...really appreciate your comments. Love your work as well!


----------



## Darksouth

Absolutely.


----------



## killmaven

I was drawn into this work. Definitely tells a story. I found the faces particularly compelling.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks killmaven!


----------



## chanda95

I have to agree. Your work has always been distinctly YOU. Most of your pieces carry a message and generally that message is pretty darn powerful. Your paintings are special because there are so many elements in them that transcend just the physical painting. You can draw people into your work - you can make them think - you have a gift (that I seriously don't and realize that). Your art MOVES people and that's mainly because of the emotions that you bring to each painting you do. It really does come back out tenfold.


----------



## sherina1934

Another great piece!


----------



## Michael Graves

Wow thanks so much for your kind words Chanda! This post is really insightful! Thanks Sherina!


----------

